# Need advice on 7*16 trailer



## Backwater Retrievers (Oct 18, 2008)

Howdy Guys

I went and looked at a used 16*7 Haulmark enclosed trailer today. It was a 2001 model with moderate wear, barn door rear doors and a side door, torsion tandem axle. My question is what would be a fair price for a trailer of this caliber. I know without pics its tough but it does show wear from being used but is sound. Also it seemed like alot of trailer to be hauling in and out of fields. Is this to big to have the idea of hauling it around in fields that aren't just soupy. Gonna be my first enclosed so I am kinda lost so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Trailers hold there value well for the most part. I am told that if you get a used trailer with in 1500 - 1000 of what they are new you are doing well. I have a 7x 14 ft and had a 6 x 12 and if it is soupy your better off not taking it into a field. I always say when in doubt hump it out or use a wheeler if there isnt a lot of high ground. There is nothing like taking a trailer into a feild and getting it stuck and having to get the farmer. And inless they are good natured they will probably never let you in again.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Lance,

By the info you gave I would guess it to be about a $3000 trailer as is. A trailer like that will probabally sell new for $4000 - $4500. About 5 years ago I sold a 16x7 foot enclosed that was well used but great condition otherwise, for $1500 and wish everyday I had it back. If you look around there are deals like that but not often. If I had the money to spend on a trailer that is the size I would get. I currently have a 14x6 but is a little undersized when you get all the gear, deeks and an atv in there, in my opinion. How much is the trailer selling for? If you ask me a tandam axel is the only way to go for a waterfowl rig.

Adam


----------



## Backwater Retrievers (Oct 18, 2008)

Guy wanted 2300 for the trailer. I am leaning toward buying it but I just am a little hesitant on the size. I was wanting a 14*7 but I guess there is not that much difference in a 14 and 16? Will be using in Canada to drive into fields if not too muddy.
Thanks for the help.

Lance


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

just bought a new one and from a 14 to a 16 is only 250lb. and either way your gonna be stuck in a field if its sloppy


----------

